# Cutting off exterior metal door



## homework (May 21, 2008)

Mcdonoughman said:


> I cut off the door w/ no problem. I do have a gap now between door and theshhold. I guess I will cut out threshold and raise it up some


 I guess its a little late now but, I came across this problem before.Took off the interior trim from top off door, there was enough room in the rough opening to raise door, removed rest of trim and screws pryed door up, spaced up, resecured with new screws and shims. Re-insulated reinstall trim. Outside did have to bend a new piece of metal for a header that was above the door.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

genecarp said:


> Who advised him to cut the door? His question was "how do i cut a metal door". not SHOULD i cut the door......
> 
> Additionally, if a fellow tradesman got himself in a pickle due to a mistake, why would you find that amusing ?


Cause you should notice the tiles gonna hit the door BEFORE you lay the tile NOT AFTER The proper solution would have been to raise the door not cut it.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Patrick said:


> Cause you should notice the tiles gonna hit the door BEFORE you lay the tile NOT AFTER The proper solution would have been to raise the door not cut it.


Who said he did not notice ? The proper solution would be to raise the door, {IN MOST CASES}. Maybe he was dealing with a brick exterior, maybe the client did not have the budget to remove and rehang the door. Not seeing the details, we can only answer, to the best of our abilities the questions that are asked. And again, even if the OP did make a mistake, what is about a mistake , that may end up costing a fellow tradesman money that you find amusing? G


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

I was biding a tile job for a lady once and the first thing i looked at was the clearence under the door. Was not enough for hardie and tile. Then i looked to see if room to raise, not. Closer inspection resulted in tearing up 4 layers of flooring buy previous owners. Had plenty room after that.
I know thats not an answer just one of my similar experiences.

It shouldn't be to hard to shim up the threshold with some treated shims or ply


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

sell em a new door


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Burby said:


> If only a reasonable margin, G is correct instead of cutting existing threshold and getting into to the problem of disturbing the moisture seal / pan flashing that should be below. You never did say how much had to be cut off door. Depending on how much build up you did as well as the height of bottom of door to start with. It could be only a 1/4" up to 1".
> 
> Let me explain a bit more. This don;t just pertain to doors, any construction project I reply to.
> I probably suggest a bit more than some do, but is because of I work 2 different lines of work, I guess, would be a way of saying it. Not saying others are right or wrong and or depending on what your customers will or won't accept. Not that my way is better than any other, just based on over 30 years of my experience.
> ...


Man, do you guys actually read this guy's posts? Everyone of them is like 3 pages long.


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

You could shim the threshold up?


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

genecarp said:


> Who advised him to cut the door? His question was "how do i cut a metal door". not SHOULD i cut the door......
> 
> Additionally, if a fellow tradesman got himself in a pickle due to a mistake, why would you find that amusing ?


it happens alot of this forum. typical answers are leave it to the pro, or you should of hired a pro from start. i think many guys dont realize that are no 2 scenarios in construction are alike.


----------



## Locknload (Jan 17, 2008)

Might not be the correct application here but ....I remember back in the early 70's we had hw flooring put down on a town house job and couldn't raise the door ( masonry siding ) so we cut the door and found a " auto adjustable threshold " that pop'd up and down when you opened or closed the door ...
I thought it was great at the time ..but .. I have never seen it since ...( maybe it wasnt as great as I thought ) ..


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Locknload said:


> Might not be the correct application here but ....I remember back in the early 70's we had hw flooring put down on a town house job and couldn't raise the door ( masonry siding ) so we cut the door and found a " auto adjustable threshold " that pop'd up and down when you opened or closed the door ...
> I thought it was great at the time ..but .. I have never seen it since ...( maybe it wasnt as great as I thought ) ..


 
You mean an automatic door bottom? Ive seen an automatic door sweep that drops down when the door is fully closed. Never seen a threshold do that.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

Cutting off the bottom of the door voids the manufacturers warranty


----------

